
Can anyone recommend a Solidity / Ethereum video course on Udemy or elsewhere? - piratebroadcast
I refer video courses. Udemy has quite a few, hoping to get some recommendations from someone that has done one. I have years of experience in HTML, CSS, JS, Rails, and a little bit of React.<p>Thanks!
======
fspear
[https://blockgeeks.com/](https://blockgeeks.com/)

